# New Elite Archery Dealer in PA



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt....


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

pm's anwered, thanks for all the interest.


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Elite*

Congrats.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

Bows are at the shop, stop buy and check them out....:darkbeer:


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*Great*

Great! Very good timing on your part. 

Nice to see new dealers that are actually a professional Pro Shop with an actual store.

The best to you all there with Elite, and again congratulations!

MJ


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



amarchery said:


> Great! Very good timing on your part.
> 
> Nice to see new dealers that are actually a professional Pro Shop with an actual store.
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Rkaufmann (Oct 15, 2008)

*Elite Bows*

Wow this is great. I really am interested in trying the Elite XLR and the Pearson Z-34 with R2B2 cams. I am about a 28.5-29 draw. Would like to shoot both of these bows at around 60#. Do you have these models in the shop to try? If so, I'll have to get down there in a week or so to try them. Thanks.
Rick


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Wish you guys the best of luck in the SE Pa. area.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



Rkaufmann said:


> Wow this is great. I really am interested in trying the Elite XLR and the Pearson Z-34 with R2B2 cams. I am about a 28.5-29 draw. Would like to shoot both of these bows at around 60#. Do you have these models in the shop to try? If so, I'll have to get down there in a week or so to try them. Thanks.
> Rick


Yes we have both available for you to shoot, we have the tx4 pearson no z34 yet.....:darkbeer:


----------



## knife2sharp (Jul 1, 2004)

*Z28*

So do you have one of the new Z28s with the new Smooth Evolution cam on it?


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

yes


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

*tx4*

Do you have a 30" draw tx4 with r2b2 cams? Is elite still offering camo riser with black limbs on the new z28?


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



vtec21 said:


> Do you have a 30" draw tx4 with r2b2 cams? Is elite still offering camo riser with black limbs on the new z28?


No 30" instock, got them on order, pearson didn't ship any yet. Yes elite still offers the black riser and camo limbs, AT. or Ninja all black.


----------



## 90-tcom (Feb 10, 2007)

*Elite dealer*

Was in the area at a business meeting and wanted to check out the new Elites. No great expectations but was most pleasantly suprised at the variety of bow brands they carried and all the 3D stuff they had in stock. Kyle was very knowledgeable and a pleasure to talk to. I may never get back to their shop again( from NC) but this place is 1st class.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



90-tcom said:


> Was in the area at a business meeting and wanted to check out the new Elites. No great expectations but was most pleasantly suprised at the variety of bow brands they carried and all the 3D stuff they had in stock. Kyle was very knowledgeable and a pleasure to talk to. I may never get back to their shop again( from NC) but this place is 1st class.


Glad you like it and thanks


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

From one Elite dealership to another,we wish you success and good luck with Elite bows!


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



Archer 1 said:


> From one Elite dealership to another,we wish you success and good luck with Elite bows!



Thanks and same to you.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

We now have the G5 quest bows as well, stop in and check them out.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

TTT
:thumbs_up


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

Everything at Swatara Creek is top notch was there the other day!:thumbs_up


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

We have elite bows at our booth at the Eastern Sports and Outdoors show in Hbg Pa 17107 stop by and check them out. Booth # 1516 in the archery arena.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

bought an elite xlr from you guys at the show .ill be shooting it in the finals on sunday. :thumbs_up


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

xringbob said:


> bought an elite xlr from you guys at the show .ill be shooting it in the finals on sunday. :thumbs_up


Good Luck:darkbeer:
That is a nice bow
Thanks again


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Full Elite line in stock? What are your hours?


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

LetThemGrow said:


> Full Elite line in stock? What are your hours?


When I was in 3 weeks ago Kyle had Z-28s and GT-500s.

Hours are: Mon-Thurs 12-8pm, Fri-12 to 6 and Sat 9am to 4 pm.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

xlr's are coming soon


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I see the shop in my area can get them now. (NE Pa. Suttons Archery) They don't have any in the shop at this time only the catalogs.


----------

